# sherwin williams multi surface acrylic



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm planning on using this for the first time on some cabinets. To the people that have used it does have good blocking and cure fast? I did a test spot today and it brushed and rolled very well. Not quite as good as oil but I would say 95% as good. My main concern is that it will dry and not get things stuck to it. It is a white so not much tint in it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

This has become my go to cabinet and door paint - I really like the stuff. IMO, it dries and cures faster and better than many products out there. Still, take reasonable precautions when transporting - no sense in creating problems.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Do you use the egshell sheen? Most things around here are satin so I figured that would be the closest. It appears to only come in gloss or eggshell


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jacob33 said:


> Do you use the egshell sheen? Most things around here are satin so I figured that would be the closest. It appears to only come in gloss or eggshell


Have never used the gloss. The eggshell is more like a satin IMO. Still, a semi-gloss would be a nice option. Hopefully they will come out with that in the near future. 

BTW, using a 310 FF tip, the stuff sprays great and levels out pretty darned nicely.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

It seemed to brush and roll well on my test piece which is important to me. We probably do 75 percent brush and roll. At least all the boxes we take the doors and draws to the shop but I do not like spraying in a house if I dont have too.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

So...I went looking for MSA today, my store guys were confused. Is it ASE relabled? A different product altogether? Or regional?


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Its in their industrial line I dont think its regional but could be. Its not ASE that stuff was terrible


----------



## tnw322 (Jun 6, 2016)

That's the problem with SW ,most of the staff in their stores are clueless. I recommend always talking with the manager or a rep. If they don't know what it is, that's scary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

This guy has been around for a bit...not a manager or a mit even, I'll ask my rep about it.. .I wanted to paint an exterior metal door with it and give it a go...ended up with pi dtm...it'll work.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> So...I went looking for MSA today, my store guys were confused. Is it ASE relabled? A different product altogether? Or regional?


They didn't know what it was when I first asked for it either, now I have keep a minimum of 5 gals for me on automatic reorder. 

Oh and make sure you tell them it's in the pro industrial line.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

lilpaintchic said:


> So...I went looking for MSA today, my store guys were confused. Is it ASE relabled? A different product altogether? Or regional?


Confused? Sw store people? Naw! Impossible!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

tnw322 said:


> That's the problem with SW ,most of the staff in their stores are clueless. I recommend always talking with the manager or a rep. If they don't know what it is, that's scary.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with that too!


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sherwin Williams has so many lines of paint I think its difficult even for the good people to know what they have all the time. Some times it is the help but I'm sure even independent stores have the same problem with PPG or similar especially when it gets to industrial products.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The assistant manager of my local SW is arguably the most knowledgeable paint guy I know. He's my main go to person when I need answers. He's also the one who put me onto MSA in the first place. So, some of them know what they're doing.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Ha ha! Gotcha going! TROLL!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> Ha ha! Gotcha going! TROLL!


Not sure it qualifies as trolling if it's consistent with what you normally post.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Not sure it qualifies as trolling if it's consistent with what you normally post.


I should be banned or something!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> I should be banned or something!


I guess I got banned from Pissedconsumer.com! Now what am I going to do for fun?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> I should be banned or something!





PACman said:


> I guess I got banned from Pissedconsumer.com! Now what am I going to do for fun?


Banned? Not even close. More like a personal plea.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

RH said:


> Banned? Not even close. More like a personal plea.


Why because you don't want me to get this place going like a Democrat convention or something?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

PACman said:


> Why because you don't want me to get this place going like a Democrat convention or something?


Oh please God no!!!


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Pheel the Bern!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobross (Jun 27, 2016)

PACman said:


> Confused? Sw store people? Naw! Impossible!


I use several different brands from
ICI,
BEN MOORE,
MAUTZ,
HALLMAN LINDSAY,
SW,
PITTSBURGH,
PRATT LAMBERT to say one brand is particularly bad is weak in my opinion they all have good and bad products my biggest gripe with SW are there stupid sales that give customers a better discount then myself a frequent shopper. We as painters look like idiots when those sales come around like we are robbing people if there is any mark up on materials. Just my two cents.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

if your not getting more than the 40 percent off sale you should talk to your sales rep and see if you can get better pricing.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

AlphaWolf said:


> if your not getting more than the 40 percent off sale you should talk to your sales rep and see if you can get better pricing.


Yeah, because they just jack their retail price sky high so they can give a bigger discount and make it look like people are getting a super deal on average quality paint. And according to my records, They have had their 30% or 40% off sale going all but 4 weeks since January 1st of this year. Just pointing that out people!


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sherwin Williams may have its faults like any other store but obviously they are doing something right. Their stock price has gone up considerably in the last 5 years. Honestly I think individual stores vary based on the manager where independent store probably have an owner operator so more consistency.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

jacob33 said:


> Sherwin Williams may have its faults like any other store but obviously they are doing something right. Their stock price has gone up considerably in the last 5 years. Honestly I think individual stores vary based on the manager where independent store probably have an owner operator so more consistency.


If their doing so "right" why are they in the group of retailers that are under investigation for their pricing? Advertising something as a percentage off of retail when you never or rarely sell it at that price is illegal. They've been getting investigated along with Kohls, Macy's, J.C. Penny's and several others since January. They will probably be forced change their sale price procedure in a few years.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Retail is paid when not on sale.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

paintpimp said:


> Retail is paid when not on sale.


occasionally. But a certain percentage of ALL transactions of any item MUST be made at the retail price, and SW is far below that percentage on ALL of their "Retail" paint lines. Just because they put a price on a sticker and put it on the shelf doesn't exclude them from this. They HAVE been warned about this and even fined in the past in California. In fact the California stores at one time had a completely different sale procedure then the rest of the country. Also, giving any customer that walks in the door a "paint perks" 10% discount does not absolve them from the retail price requirement.

The laws is, and it varies somewhat from state to state of course, is that any individual product can ONLY be advertised as being on sale for 60 days straight, and then it has to be sold at RETAIL ONLY for 60 days minimum before it can be put on sale again. This is vary rarely enforced, because obviously who is going to complain about it? But back last November there was a series of incidents involving Kohl's and Macy's in particular that caused federal agencies to take a look at the advertising of most major retailers. What actually happened was that they had black Friday advertisements that where entirely products advertised as a percentage off of the normal retail price that were specifically purchased by them for the black Friday sale that had NEVER been sold by them at any price. So how could they have had a "retail" price on them? They didn't! They just made up an inflated retail price so they could advertise a huge discount! And that my friends is called illegal!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

PACman said:


> occasionally. But a certain percentage of ALL transactions of any item MUST be made at the retail price, and SW is far below that percentage on ALL of their "Retail" paint lines. Just because they put a price on a sticker and put it on the shelf doesn't exclude them from this. They HAVE been warned about this and even fined in the past in California. In fact the California stores at one time had a completely different sale procedure then the rest of the country. Also, giving any customer that walks in the door a "paint perks" 10% discount does not absolve them from the retail price requirement.
> 
> The laws is, and it varies somewhat from state to state of course, is that any individual product can ONLY be advertised as being on sale for 60 days straight, and then it has to be sold at RETAIL ONLY for 60 days minimum before it can be put on sale again. This is vary rarely enforced, because obviously who is going to complain about it? But back last November there was a series of incidents involving Kohl's and Macy's in particular that caused federal agencies to take a look at the advertising of most major retailers. What actually happened was that they had black Friday advertisements that where entirely products advertised as a percentage off of the normal retail price that were specifically purchased by them for the black Friday sale that had NEVER been sold by them at any price. So how could they have had a "retail" price on them? They didn't! They just made up an inflated retail price so they could advertise a huge discount! And that my friends is called illegal!


I don't know if you are taking into account that any retail customer may open a Preferred Customer account. This at the time of my leaving would give that customer a 10% discount off retail everyday. Doesn't sound big but it encouraged repeat business and was an easy way of recalling colors that customer had purchased on a previous transaction.


----------



## MurphysPaint (Nov 23, 2015)

Sorry to bring things back to the original topic, but do you folks ever put a clear coat over the MSA for increased durability? Or do you find that it holds up fine without it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

